

Show HN: My iPhone app to send Voice Call based reminders JustRemindIt - adityakothadiya

I launched my first iPhone application - “JustRemindIt” couple of days ago! It's a part-time project so I'm super excited about this accomplishment, so wanted to share this joy and app with HN and receive some valuable feedback.
It's an application to send Voice (phone) call based reminders to your friends, colleagues, clients and yourself. Check out the homepage http://justremindit.com for more details like what are the benefits of Voice call based reminders, who is it useful for, etc.<p>It took more than 6 months in part-time to make it at par with commercial apps in the App Store. Finally, it's available to download here - http://appsto.re/JustRemindIt. App is FREE to download, and comes with few free reminder credits to play around. After that you can recharge your account with pay-as-you-go model.<p>Please download the app, use it, and let me know your feedback - all kinds of inputs are welcome. If you like the app, I'll really appreciate if you can write review as well.<p>I'm super excited about this first step and looking forward to real challenges that will begin now. I've lots of plans for future versions, like support for recurring reminders, SMS or Email reminders, seamless integration with Contacts and Calendar, Group reminders, etc. So please let me know your inputs, they will help me to work on the right features.<p>Thanks HN! You've been a great source of inspiration throughout this journey! You helped me to not quit the part-time efforts in the middle and helped me finish the first step.
======
jayzee
Love the design. Looks great.

------
adityakothadiya
Clickable link: <http://justremindit.com>

------
J3L2404
'Phone Call reminders are more useful than SMS reminders'

Change this to: 'Sometimes phone call reminders work better than SMS
reminders. (e.g. Grandparents who don't text)'

I can't say I would use something like this right now, but it looks useful.

